
Ask HN: How to seek a non-tech co-founder – London, UK - password03
I am in London and hoping to find a non technical co-founder with a digital marketing background.<p>Have others went on this journey before? Any tips to save me from wasting my time. Right now, all I have is meetups on Meetup. And I reckon 90% of them won&#x27;t bear fruit. I&#x27;m not sure about any of the &quot;seek co-founder&quot; type sites.<p>Thanks<p>FYI:<p>I launched https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fintechreport.info at the beginning of the year as an MVP and have received positive feedback etc.<p>This type of product strongly relies on content marketing, which is not really my area and as such, seeking a co-founder to manage that side of the business while I manage tech and build out the site features I have in mind.
======
tixocloud
I could put you in touch with a few folks who could be interested.

Another great way to meet folks is through an app called Shapr. As well, check
out incubators.

IndieHackers might be another alternative. Quite a few UK/London folks on
there.

------
kateklink
Hey! I can be interested in this opportunity, let's talk.

Although if you're just looking for someone who will create content for the
product, it sounds like you need to hire a content marketer.

